# Interesting Pic.



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Medicinal Plants. From a blog site. Click on pic. to enlarge for reading.
http://thehomestead.guru/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/LgMedicinalPlants-1.jpg


----------

